# قبر العذراء مريم



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)

لما بلغت العذراء الستين من العمر جاءها الملاك في اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر اب عام 44 ميلادي فبشرها انها بعد ثلاثة ايام ستنتقل من دار الشقاء الى دار الهناء والبقاء ، ففرحت فرحا عظيما وصَلت شاكرة اللة وطلبت أن ترى اولادها الروحيين اي الرسل الاْطهار الذين كانوا متفرقين في اقطار العالم فإذا بالسحب تخطفهم في اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر اب وتجمعهم لدى الأم البتول ففرحت بهم واخبرتهم سبب حضورهم العجيب ، وعزتهم على حزنهم وان الدنيا كلها الى زوال ، وصَلت من أجل سلام العالم واضطجعت كما ارادت واسلمت روحها الى أبنها ، اما الرسل حملوا السرير بموكب جنائزي مهيب الى القبر في قرية الجسمانية وان احد  اليهود من عشيرة الكهنة واسمه أثاناس مد يده الى النعش يريد ان يقلبه فإذا بسيف يقطع يديه الآثمتين ،فخاف اليهود جدا وآمن قوم كثر منهم ،وبعد ان وضعوا جسد العذراء في القبر كان الرسل يتناوبون حوله سجدا يرتلون التسبيح مدة اسبوع .
وذكر ان الرسول توما لم يكن حاضرا رقاد العذراء ، وحضر بعد ثلاثة ايام وكان في الهند أصر ان ينظر محَيا والدة الإلة ويتبرك منه ويودعه مثل باقي الرسل فلما رفعوا الحجر عن باب القبر لم يجدوا الجسد ، بل كان الضريح فارغا والاكفان وحدها ، فآمنوا ان العذراء أنتقلت بالنفس والجسد الى ملكوت السماوات .
ان هذا المكان المقدس بني فوقه كنيسة بناها بطريرك القدس يوفينال عام 431 ميلادي ، ثم بنى الامبراطور ماورينسبو كنيسة فوق القديمة عام 490 ميلادي وهي تحمي القبر المقدس ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/210731389


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية

شكرااااااا جزيلا 

على الموضوع والصور

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (3 مارس 2009)

ميرسى خالص مارثا بركه ام النور تحميكى وتحافظ عليكى وعلينا كلنا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مارثا المصرية
> 
> شكرااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...




أشكرك أخى على المرور
الرب يباركك​


----------



## nortonishak (3 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل والصور الروعه ربنا يباركك عملك يسوع معاكى


----------



## jojo_angelic (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل والصور  الرب يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2009)

رائع يا مارثا الموضوع والصور


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)

nortonishak قال:


> ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل والصور الروعه ربنا يباركك عملك يسوع معاكى



*أشكرك أخى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> ميرسى خالص مارثا بركه ام النور تحميكى وتحافظ عليكى وعلينا كلنا



*أشكرك أخى على المرور
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل والصور  الرب يباركك



*أشكرك أخى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## monygirl (3 مارس 2009)

_موضوع جميل وصوراول مرة اشوفها _
_ميرسى يا مرثا على المعلومات الجميلة _​
_اشكرك جدا على موضوعك الجميل _​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائع يا مارثا الموضوع والصور



*أشكرك عزيزتى سويتى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _موضوع جميل وصوراول مرة اشوفها _
> _ميرسى يا مرثا على المعلومات الجميلة _​
> _اشكرك جدا على موضوعك الجميل _​



*أشكرك عزيزتى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------

